# Whats your first line?



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

OK, your in a bar with your mates and you see a nice girl you like the look of...whats the way you go upto her and break the ice?


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

"Hi" 
thats what I say it never fails


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

"Can you move please?"


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey how you doin







worked for me in my single days...its simple..and if shes intrested shell let you know..if not shell still let you know..


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

"um excuse me but this is a rake and shovel conversation, no hoes allowed. bye bye." that gets their attention everytime and after she's done yelling at you they'll think it was funny. just tell'em your were play'n around. it works i promise. unless your ugly and she got a bf that walks over and whoops your ass.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well my first line is usually "Joseph". You see my first line is a response to their question of "hey what's your name?" When you got it like me, the girls approach you







.

j/p seriously I say "Hello"


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

The word of the day is legs. Let's go back to my crib and spread the word


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> The word of the day is legs. Let's go back to my crib and spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> The word of the day is legs. Let's go back to my crib and spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be a lonely, lonely man. 
That line would never work :laugh:


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

works well with the fine honeys that are smart

"What do you say we go back to my crib and do some math: Add a bed, subtract our clothes, divide your legs, and multiply."


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

im just f*cking around

just say HI :nod:


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

"hey how's it goin?"


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> works well with the fine honeys that are smart
> 
> [snapback]1003050[/snapback]​











that's bad


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Feeder_Phish said:
> 
> 
> > works well with the fine honeys that are smart
> ...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

"May I buy you a drink?" --- women always like men who are not afraid to spend money on them!


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

wanna hear my subs?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut if u buy her the drink and she leaves after she gets it


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wut if u buy her the drink and she leaves after she gets it
> [snapback]1003071[/snapback]​


make sure you say to her Im buying you a drink in exchange for a shag, that way she has no way out if she accepts!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

uhhhh... huh huh... hey baby!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

ok ok,

If you see a nice lookin lady and u wont to hook up with her its simple but does not always work.

Walk past her then take a few steps back and say 'guy,hey don't i know you from some where?' girl, no i don't believe so ' guy,are you sure(as u sit down next to her)' girl, im pretty sure or something, ' then ask what she is drinking, then tell the bar tender that you will take two of that drink, and you drink one and one for her.....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> ok ok,
> 
> If you see a nice lookin lady and u wont to hook up with her its simple but does not always work.
> 
> ...


then prepare to have your ass handed to you for trying to be slick with a 1980's pick up line.







if your going to say that you might as well walk past her, take a few steps back and say,guy, "hey do you think im a dork?" girl, no i dont believe so' guy, well give me five minutes and i will reassure you that i am (as you sit down next to her)..


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i u sually say "hey guesswhat? I have a bad ass piranha tank!!!""

haha


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

At least I’m being serious, on p-fury lately people have been replying with smart ass remarks.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> At least I'm being serious, on p-fury lately people have been replying with smart ass remarks.
> [snapback]1003144[/snapback]​










im busting your chops, but seriously i dont think that line would get you far, it has cornball written all over it.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Liquid said:


> piranhadude said:
> 
> 
> > At least I'm being serious, on p-fury lately people have been replying with smart ass remarks.
> ...


Well if the girl is drinking enough, i think just about any line would work.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Guy:"hey can i have your picture 
Girl:WHY? 
GUY:so i can show Santa exactly what i want for christmas
Girl:Oh lets go to your place
Guy: How bout we go to yours i still live with my parents/
Girl: oh nevermind i though you were cool


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol none of that sh*t works what the hell kinda info r you feedin me i got slapped 4 times today for trying your lines!!!! lol jm i usualy try to make em laugh if there havin a good time you just ask them to help you have a good time lol


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> Guy:"hey can i have your picture
> Girl:WHY?
> GUY:so i can show Santa exactly what i want for christmas
> Girl:Oh lets go to your place
> ...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> lol none of that sh*t works what the hell kinda info r you feedin me i got slapped 4 times today for trying your lines!!!! lol jm i usualy try to make em laugh if there havin a good time you just ask them to help you have a good time lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quickshot i like how u changed your name when u switched to this forum u added " " onto it. lmao J/p with you man.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey piranha dude change ur avatar dude.. seriously your giving michaganders a bad name


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Don't go the cheeseball route...Just walk up and start making fun of that doofus down the bar or whatever. Just act like you are already friends, make her laugh, chat, etc and do the introductions a couple minutes later. Kind of hard to explain, but it works.


----------



## "butch033" (Apr 22, 2005)

u guys r all wonrg........see if u were like me u wouldent need pick up lines cuz the girls r the ones who approach me....


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> hey piranha dude change ur avatar dude.. seriously  your giving michaganders a bad name
> [snapback]1003172[/snapback]​


Lmao, i am really going to have to send a pm out to every one here.

I do this contest every week and let some one pick my avatar, first one to reply with an avatar wins and i use it for a week. Trust me i would not choose this one, the p-fury people pick it, so im expresing what the people here like through my avatar. So what ever some one picks is how they feel, or like. lmao

Michigan already has a bad name as it is, that's y i cant wait to move to North Carolina


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

"butch033 said:


> u guys r all wonrg........see if u were like me u wouldent need pick up lines cuz the girls r the ones who approach me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










crackwhores dont count biatch


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

we dont have a bad name what you talking about.. we rock


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Detroit gives us a bad name, thats what i should have said.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice ass :nod:


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Guy: "Let's order a pizza and then screw." 
Girl slaps Guy.
Guy: "What? You don't like pizza?"


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> OK, your in a bar with your mates and you see a nice girl you like the look of...whats the way you go upto her and break the ice?
> [snapback]1002974[/snapback]​


Can I get you something to drink...







...I'm a bartender


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

"I can eat p*ssy so good your lungs will collapse"

Ask for names later.


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

Tell her she smells horney.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Guy: Do you believe in Fairy Tales?
Girl: Yes
Guy: Then puff on the Magic Dragon

or

Wanna sit on my lap and we'll talk about the first thing that pops up?

or

Guy: Do you like flowers?
Girl: Yes
Guy: Then plant your 2 lips here (pointing at groin)

They were all high schoolish which never worked for me.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

"Heeeey gurrrllllll, whusss yooo nammme?"


----------



## richiecarw (Apr 6, 2005)

"hey my friend told me to come over (point to mate) and break the ice for him cause he thinks your cute, but so do i so fcuk him i think ill keep you for myself... im selfish like that lol


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

just say "there nice legs what time do they open?"

j/k

or bet you got a nice name to go with that fine body of yours

or
just stop next to her and say so i just had to keep looking at such a pretty smile

or you could just say hi wana dance? come on snow white leave grumpy and the others and come with me.

the 1st one HAS worked only one in 10 and youve got to have had some nice looks off her already


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

my friends line to a girl "Hey I farted over there and I was wondering if its cool if I stand here until it airs out"

He used that line on this girl at this bar in pittsburgh, she was like "I dont care if you farted, I want to know how to get to the dance floor"

His other line "You're looking very fair tonight"

*Those are actual lines... Below are ones I've used when joking around and breaking the ice.*

Baby - You must be a parking ticket. because you got FINE written all over you.

Lucky I brought my library card, cause baby I'm checking you out.

Hey whore....all this and a big dick too.

Hey, my friend over there wants me to know if you think I'm cute.

Are your parents retarded? (Her: No) Cause you seem like a very special girl to me.

How about we play house? You be the screen door and I slam you all night long.

Must wear a watch for this one... walk up to the bar and sit next to a girl. Look at your watch, and when she asks 'is your date running late?' you say 'no, i just got this magic watch' and she goes 'magic watch, whats so magic about it?' It uses its magic to tell me stuff. she goes 'whats it saying now'... "its saying youre not wearing any panties." if she goes 'its wrong, i am' then just reply "oh it must be an hour fast"

*Now just the funny ones... *

If I was a squirrel, I'd nut in your hole.

Is that a keg in your back pocket cause I wanna tap that ass.

I like peanut butter...wanna f*ck?

Your daddy must play the trumpet, because he sure made me horny!

You with all those curves, and me with no brakes!

I killed a gopher with a stick one time.

Is your dad a terrorist? Cause you are the bomb!!

Was your daddy a farmer cuz you got some great mellons.

(walk up to female gender) say 2 words: "How Much? or how much do you charge and do you have a list of your competitors prices if so do you have a price matching/beating deal? do you have a website?"

sup girl, whats your screen name?

A/S/L?

If you were a booger, I'd pick you.

Can I buy you a drink, or do you just want the money.

Your daddy must have been a baker, 'cause you've got a nice set of buns.

I could sit and talk to you and pretend to be interested, but it really comes down to sex. Yes or no.

I'm a soldier on leave...........would you like play Army?............
.....I'll lie down........while you blow the sh*t outta me.

Would like to play carinval?.............You sit on my face.......and I'll guess you're weight.

Would you like to have dinner, before I take you back to my place to make beautiful, sweet, romantic love to you?.............Good, I'll pick you up at 8:00.
You should be done eating by then, right?

I know I'm not the best looking guy here, but I am the only one talking to you.
What's a beautiful girl like you doing in a dirty mind like mines.

what do you say we go back to my place and i wear you like a feed bag

You got small tits for a fat chick.

If you were a porch i'd take all the nails out and screw ya!

f*ck me if i'm wrong, but is your name Helga?? (Don't try in Europe)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lick finger, touch her shirt and say, "lets get you out of those wet clothes!"

If i was a fly i'll be all over you cause you the sh*t girl!!

"i work with retarded infant dolphins"

Are you free tonight, or is it gonna cost me?

Harry: Are those your skis?
girl: yep
Harry: both of em?

I know I don't look like Fred Flintstone, but baby I can sure make your bed rock.

"Let's go back to my place and do the things I would've told everyone we did anyway"

were your parents farmers? because you sure know how to raise a c*ck!

"you look a lil HAMMERED, let me get you NAILED."

"Hey! What's that smell?(look around)Oh! that's you, because you are the sh*t!"

Me-Hi, I'm Andy.
Chick- I'm Erin
Me- Aw sh*t, hold on, wait wait wait wait wait wait. Let's do that again.... The introduction I mean..
Chick- :with a puzzled look on her face:... uh OK?....
Me- What's your name?
Chick- Erin....
Me- I'm Mike, just thought you should know the name you're going to be screaming later tonight .
Chick- WHAT?!
Me- hahahahahaha
Chick- SLAP! :::everyone turns around and sees me with a red hand print on my face::::
Me- WTF?
*Moves on to next chick....

Find a cute, little thing and ask her if she dropped her name tag and then hand her a package of Sweet n Low

*look her up and down* "You'll do"

hey u dropped something
(girl looks around)
my jaw heh heh heh heh alright

"want to wake up in a hotel bathroom missing some organs? let me buy you a drink"


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Are you Irish? Cause my penis is a Dublin!

There's a party in my pants and you're invited!

In all seriousness, a woman knows her interests before you even open your mouth so it dosen't matter what you say as long as it isn't overly stupid.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

These lines have worked for me a few times,

"Your tits are fawking huge" This line plays to their ego.

"Hey baby give me some of that nasty" Gets right to the point


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Are you Irish? Cause my penis is a Dublin!
> 
> In all seriousness, a woman knows her interests before you even open your mouth so it dosen't matter what you say as long as it isn't overly stupid.
> [snapback]1003866[/snapback]​












That is true.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"Aye yo, whazzzup giiiiirrl"


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

"So.....Do you like comic books?"

(simpsons fans will understand) hahaha


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hey


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I say " Is there a mirror in your pocket, because i can see myself in your pants.


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

piranhadude said:


> At least I'm being serious, on p-fury lately people have been replying with smart ass remarks.
> [snapback]1003144[/snapback]​


VERY TRUE

I just say alrite were you from.........


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Warning this is not for intended use its merely a joke so pleae dont use or u will SLAPPED

"Love is a sensation, caused by a temptation, to feel penetration. a guy sticks his location in a girl's destination, to increase the population for the next generation, did you get my explanation, or do you need a demonstration?"

"Would you like to try an Australian kiss? It is just like a French kiss, but down under."

"Will you help me find my lost puppy? I think he went into that cheap motel room."

"you say "I'm sorry, but you owe me a drink" she says "Why?" you say "Because I dropped mine when I looked at you"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

"Can I ask you a personal question? Wanna f*ck?"
Works everytime...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

RedBelly Dom said:


> I say " Is there a mirror in your pocket, because i can see myself in your pants.
> [snapback]1004208[/snapback]​


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hello , You wanna see whats in my wallet







.......J/K I have never used a pick-up line so I wouldnt know where to start with that ..


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

My new pick-up line is, "Hi, does this rag smell like chloroform"?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Hello , You wanna see whats in my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that where you keep your wiener? I dont get it...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Hello , You wanna see whats in my wallet
> ...


Nope thats where all the cabbage is kept







I got a 50lb wallet :rasp: Tricks love money


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh fo sho...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

A sure-fire pick-up line is, "If *you *were a booger, I'd pick you first."

What girl could resist...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> My new pick-up line is, "Hi, does this rag smell like chloroform"?
> [snapback]1004505[/snapback]​


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

my new ones :nod:

"What smiles, winks, is hung like a horse, and can last all night long?" 
(smile and wink)

"Do you believe in love at first sight or should I walk by you again?"

"Love ain't nothin' but sex misspelled. "


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> "Heeeey gurrrllllll, whusss yooo nammme?"
> [snapback]1003552[/snapback]​


wow thats crazzy i was talking to a guy i work with about this topic. he said thats how he gets his girls. lmoa he is to much of a player.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> "May I buy you a drink?" --- women always like men who are not afraid to spend money on them!
> [snapback]1003066[/snapback]​


BEWARE OF THIS LINE.

girls and money got together like leeches and a virgin. they suck

"do you like animals, how about a Trouser Snake?" seh will go "ooooh whats a trouser snake?" at this point you have two options. figure it out


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

who dat be....what yo name is


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

"Mr. Wooley likes girls"

LOL, that was my 6th grade teacher's name, and he always picked favorites in his class. They were always girls. I was telling my brother about it and I said, "Mr. Wooley likes girls". Then he told me that it sounded like a cheap pick-up line.
~Taylor~


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

pirayaboy said:


> who dat be....what yo name is
> 
> 
> 
> ...










uts a glock to her head:.. BREAK YO SELF BITCH, GIMME DEM DIGITS!!!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I usually ask if they want to tounge jack my sh*t box, works every time.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> My new pick-up line is, "Hi, does this rag smell like chloroform"?
> [snapback]1004505[/snapback]​


lmao that one crack'd me up. chloroform is untracable also


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you believe in love at first site or should i walk through again


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> NegativeCamber said:
> 
> 
> > [snapback]1003066[/snapback]​
> ...


Jay and Silent Bob


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

this is the classic: 1.u see a girl, 2.make some eye contact, walk up and ask,"do i kno u from somewhere?", 3.if she says,"maybe..."-ur in, if she say,"i dont think so...." ur out, 4. chit chat a lil bit,5.ask her if she wants go do sumthin sumtime, 6.dont be afraid to give her ur #, it always works for me....trust me<---bitches say,"hes so dreamy!!"


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

Liquid said:


> pirayaboy said:
> 
> 
> > who dat be....what yo name is
> ...


straight up gangsta!!!----mine is-hoe.....bring yo ass


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> My new pick-up line is, "Hi, does this rag smell like chloroform"?
> [snapback]1004505[/snapback]​

































--Dan


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WebHostExpert said:


> I usually ask if they want to tounge jack my sh*t box, works every time.
> [snapback]1005122[/snapback]​


ROFL


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

''hey,can I buy you a drink?''


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

"I'm sorry, I'm really drunk."

Or

"Was that your drink? Sorry, it looked just like mine."

I have used both and gotten play. Of course, they were drunk too.

Ususally I just start talking about something comical that has happened that I know she saw, (like something in the bar), and just hope she responds.

If she laughs, I introduce myself.

If she ignores me, I buy another drink to treat myself for sucking at life.

If she acts stuck up, I ask her what she drives. Usually the stuck up ones will gladly give that info up.

I then go and pee on her driver's side door handle before I bounce.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> If she acts stuck up, I ask her what she drives. Usually the stuck up ones will gladly give that info up.
> 
> I then go and pee on her driver's side door handle before I bounce.
> [snapback]1006480[/snapback]​


Now thats class.


----------

